# Spade tails



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

can someone tell me what happened to spade tails? I think a spade tail plakat would look amazing, but i haven't seen one everrrr? confused


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

effy said:


> can someone tell me what happened to spade tails? I think a spade tail plakat would look amazing, but i haven't seen one everrrr? confused


Breeders must of stopped buy em. i went to ever store with in a hugh distance from my house looking for a ST. There NO WHERE!!! and now most stores around me have ONLY CT. I found a pet smart 15 minutes away that has VT. but ever store has a bad selection it sucks! and at one of the stores when ever i get the fish there sick.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

It's quite simple really.... they fell out of popularity.

I'm guessing they aren't as easy to propagate as VT and CT because both of those tail types are unpopular amongst breeders nowadays but the fact that they're still widely available means their must be something about them that attracts people whereas they weren't attracted by spades, or deltas which also used to be extremely popular.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

how do you breed vts to get the spade back?


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Spades are common in VT and PK spawns. Crossing the two has also resulted in larger amounts of spade tails. The trait dosen't breed true.


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

the picture above isnt a spade tail really. and thanks mr v


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

effy said:


> the picture above isnt a spade tail really. and thanks mr v


i know its not. i just thought it was 'different'


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

This one is very interesting. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1296110854


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Very nice. I'd pay $36 for him... I wonder how high he'll go.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

oohh... that betta's beautiful(the linked one). <3


----------

